# Luthier in Vancouver Recommendations?



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

My J-50 developed a buzz and I suspect that it's a loose brace given that I can't see the strings touching the frets to cause the buzz.

I want to get it looked at and I was wondering if any of the folks on here have had good experiences. Was thinking of Basone or Rufus guitars, but not sure if they're the best for acoustic repairs?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have used Paul Iverson. He works out of Tom Lee in North Vancouver. He is always extremely busy so be prepared for a wait.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Coloma guitars?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

If its acoustic -- I would go to Eiichi Ishikawa (Shuriya Guitarcraft - Art of Guitar Repair).


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Ok thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

DavidP said:


> If its acoustic -- I would go to Eiichi Ishikawa (Shuriya Guitarcraft - Art of Guitar Repair).


+1


----------



## kablebike (May 14, 2016)

Real late to this party but:
Nicole Alosinac Luthiery - Guitar Repair, Violin Restoration (Vancouver)
Cheers.


----------

